# need 06 Old glory module/draw length chart



## niceguy (May 30, 2004)

Can someone please post up the 06 Old glory module/draw length chart. There were several on here but they seem to have vanished, have they been removed for some reason ??.


----------



## WiBowhntr (Nov 19, 2004)

*06 chart*

here ya go


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a link for owners manuals you just have to change the year. 2001,2002,2003,2004,....etc....I don't think 2008 is there yet. Hope this helps.

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/downloads/2003_OwnersManual.pdf


----------

